
Naomi Parker Fraley, the Real Rosie the Riveter, Dies at 96 - NaOH
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/22/obituaries/naomi-parker-fraley-the-real-rosie-the-riveter-dies-at-96.html
======
Mc_Big_G
If you haven't been to the Rosie the Riveter museum in Richmond, it's worth
the visit. The history of Kaiser and the Richmond shipyards is incredible. The
number of ships produced per day was crazy. It's a nice walk around the
Richmond marina as well.

~~~
MilnerRoute
^---I came here to say this. It's a terrific museum -- we basically won World
War II because we produced ships faster than the Axis. (And it's nice to see a
museum that recognizes the role of _civilians_ in the war effort.)

Really a lot to think about at that museum...

------
saagarjha
For those unfamiliar with the name “Rosie the Riveter”, she’s the woman on the
popular “We can do it” posters from World War II.

~~~
leoc
The Westinghouse "We Can Do It" woman is not Rosie the Riveter, though. No-one
associated the label with the Westinghouse poster until the early '80s. And
the Westinghouse poster was deeply obscure during the war, unlike the Rockwell
cover and the "Rosie the Riveter" song.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosie_the_Riveter#Westinghouse...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosie_the_Riveter#Westinghouse_poster)

~~~
MilnerRoute
You can hear the original song on YouTube.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2E613J9m0I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2E613J9m0I)

 _" Keeps a sharp lookout for sabotage

Sitting up there on the fuselage..."_

------
cafard
Interesting research.

------
deeporist
The "Naomi" in her name seems like a janpanses name.

~~~
stan_rogers
Naomi is the name of a biblical figure who, along with her daughter-in-law
Ruth, is among the most fully-fleshed-out women in the Hebrew canon (Old
Testament, Book of Ruth). The Ruth story itself gets a lot of play in both the
Christian and Jewish worlds, both because of the central loyalty aspect of the
story, and because Ruth was to become King David's great grandmother.

